# To buy or rent a horse trailer?



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi! As team Mick improves, I'm starting to really think about needing access to my own trailer. I've been doing research and am starting to get worried about being ripped off and can't afford a brand new trailer off the lot. (Plus I hate paying sticker for ANYTHING :lol There is a small company close to home that rents trailers for $50 a day. I plan on using it at least once a month, most likely more as we progress, but for not much longer than an hour each way. Sometime in the future, I can also see us traveling farther for camping or weekends or whatever. 

My question is: Is the price of owning and maintaining your trailer worth it if I have a reliable option for renting? Whatcha think?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

MicKey73 said:


> Hi! As team Mick improves, I'm starting to really think about needing access to my own trailer. I've been doing research and am starting to get worried about being ripped off and can't afford a brand new trailer off the lot. (Plus I hate paying sticker for ANYTHING :lol There is a small company close to home that rents trailers for $50 a day. I plan on using it at least once a month, most likely more as we progress, but for not much longer than an hour each way. Sometime in the future, I can also see us traveling farther for camping or weekends or whatever.
> 
> My question is: Is the price of owning and maintaining your trailer worth it if I have a reliable option for renting? Whatcha think?


To me, yes it's worth owning your own trailer. Reason being, I don't have to plan, call, set an appointment, go pick up and return a trailer. If I want to go I just go. Truth told, if I rented a trailer every time I wouldn't go nearly as often as I do.

If you want to do the math, figure out how much you are willing to pay and what that would be in monthly payments (wether you buy one outright or make payments it doesn't matter). Typical loan is 5 yrs so divide that number you would pay by 60 months. Now figure how many times a month you would rent a trailer at $50/each (currently once a month). Which figure is higher, that's your answer.

Maintaning a trailer, even a used one is fairly cheap unless you are putting thousands and thousands of miles on per year. I bought my latest trailer new in '01 and so far I've replaced the tires and that's it. Coming close to having to replace some lights. The light fixtures are sun rotted so as soon as the bulb burns I'll have to replace the whole thing. If I don't go LED it's $5- $20 each depending on what light burns out.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Darrin. I figure I have about $5000 to spend, so that's 100 uses...I'm sure I'll get there within a few years easily, especially as I get more comfortable with loading and towing. Do you have it inspected ever (breaks, floor, etc) or do you just know what to look for and inspect it yourself? 

Another thing I thought of with renting are liability issues. Would my truck insurance extend to a trailer, or is there seperate trailer insurance?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Call your insurance company, each one handles it differently. Your current insurance may cover the trailer or you may need to buy separate insurance. Make sure you ask what is covered on the trailer if covered under your current plan, it just might be liability. It's your decision on just how much coverage you want.

For $5k you can buy a pretty good used trailer that will last you years. I've always done my own inspections and repairs but I grew up on a farm and know what end of a wrench to hold and how to use it. If mechanically challenged, then just like buying a used car, take it in to a pro to get checked out.

I haven't lived in a state that requires inspections for trailers but have heard some require it. Call you local DMV office or look it up on line to find out what the laws are in your state.

You will end up using your own trailer more then once a month once you get comfortable towing. During the summer months I'll use mine a couple times a week. Plenty of light left after work to hook up and hit a local trail. Even during the winter I'll tow to a trail on the weekend couple times a month.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok thanks! Sounds so nice to think about being able to just load up and go. I'm not completely clueless regarding mechanics and my husband is really good, I'm just so worried about getting a stinker and not even knowing, causing my horse to get hurt. I get really worried when I see people talking about covered up structural damage, like with new paint or crappy welding. 

I guess I'll just rent a few times and see what I like or don't about those trailers so I know better what details to look for in my own search. Is there anything you didn't think was a big deal till you had it, and now you can't live without?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I would buy. My friend just bought a beautiful bumper pull 2 horse straight load Pacemaker with front dressing/tack room. No rust always stored inside and she paid $2750 for it. She got a great deal and is very happy she bought the trailer.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Just crawl all over the trailer you are thinking about buying to check it out. Trailers are mechanically simple so not a lot to go wrong. Look for rust, rotten flooring (seeing as how you are in Arizona those two wont be as big an issue as it is up north), cracked frame, working lights and working brakes.

With a little know how and basic tools pretty much everything on a trailer can be fixed at home. Before looking go ahead and price what wood, trailer lights, trailer mats and a set of brakes(doubt you would actually have to replace a set but it is possible) cost in your area. Knowing those cost will give you the information to use in evaluating each trailer and it's related cost to fix up. That in turn will help set what you would offer for a trailer.

Living in Arizona the only thing you might need to add is a water tank, that is if the previous owner didn't already. They make upright tanks specifically for horse trailers and they are invaluable in hot climates. I lived in New Mexico for 3yrs and my tank was in constant use.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you need to figure 100 a day or even 150 not 50, are you really gonna want to get up, wait around till whenever they open, then go home, get horse and tack loaded, go ride, then be worried the whole time you are riding about getting back before they close, Are they open Sundays ? Can you get it back Monday morning before getting charged for another day?


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Joe, those are all good questions that I'm not 100% sure of the answer to. The company doesn't have a storefront office, and when I spoke to the lady, she seemed pretty flexible. (I know, I know, get it in writing  ) But estimating high is a good idea, especially with the unknowns of traffic and weather. I would definitely love to have my own trailer, I'm just trying to be frugal and make a good decision. Truth be told, I don't even want to spend $5000. What WickedNag's friend paid is much more up my alley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, lets see, my first trailer made 5 road trips in 12 years so that's $500 a trip. The second trailer had made two one day road trips in two years so, so far that $1500 a trip. But, because I live where forest fires are common in summer, it is worth it for peace of mind. Smoke always preceds the flames so we can be loaded in short order and down the road quite quickly should the need arise. Any horse trailers I rented were always by the day, not the hour. Some rentals would give a break in the price if just a short jaunt to a show and the trailer was parked all day. Less wear and tear on the rubber, I guess.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't use my trailer nearly as often as I thought I would (only a few times a year) but I am *still* glad I have it. - I board, and when I went in, they said that they were a bunch of trail riders. I would always be able to ride with the group/barn and wouldn't need a trailer. ...I went on 3 rides with the group in as many years! - Now that I have my own trailer, I can just load up and go withOUT relying on someone else!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

take care of it and it will last a long time. No reason you cant find a good 2 horse bumper pull that will last a while for a lot less than 5000, 2 to 3 should find you something pretty nice.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Watch Craigs list, check local tack and feed stores and of course there is always Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more. When Leanne bought her's the ad was up at a local stable. Not sure where they all advertised it...make sure you also the word out to your friends so that they know you are looking too 

I have a 4 horse 4Star gooseneck. I pull my trailer anytime from 2-3 x a week but always 1x a week the entire riding season.  Good luck in your seach


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Anyone else out there, I welcome opinions.... And as of now, the search is on! Anyone know of a 2-3 horse slant BP, at least 7' tall, preferably with a ramp, somewhere near Phoenix and that the current owners aren't too proud of?? Waiting... waiting.....


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

From what I've heard, many times people rent a trailer if their horse is sick and going to be put down. Don't know if it's a fact or not. 

We decided to buy a trailer just in case we needed the vet to do an emergency visit. Just for them to leave the clinic and mileage would be close to $100 and they haven't even seen the horse yet. It's kind of peace of mind in case of an emergency and not having to worry about borrowing or renting one in your time of need. 

We mainly use our trailer in the summer, about every other weekend. We also try to take a weeks vacation at the end of summer. So ours does get used more than we thought it would. We bought it used for about $4000. It was in good shape and about 5 or 6 years old. It is a 2 horse slant BP with tack room in front. In hindsight, I wish we would have got a 3 horse. 

Some things to check yearly, or have checked, are the bearings and brakes. Lights I usually check each time I use it If it has mats, you want to pull them out and give the trailer a thorough washing inside at least once a year Usually a trailer will last a long time if you take care of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

usandpets said:


> It is a 2 horse slant BP with tack room in front. In hindsight, I wish we would have got a 3 horse.


A good rule of thumb when picking your trailer size. Look at how many horses you are likely to be hauling regularly then add 1 space.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Darrin said:


> A good rule of thumb when picking your trailer size. Look at how many horses you are likely to be hauling regularly then add 1 space.


We didn't expect to have more than two but they're like potato chips, you can't have just one or two, LOL. We also weren't planning to have to haul an extra for a friend to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

usandpets said:


> We didn't expect to have more than two but they're like potato chips, you can't have just one or two, LOL. We also weren't planning to have to haul an extra for a friend to ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's why you add an extra space, horses happen!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Darrin said:


> A good rule of thumb when picking your trailer size. Look at how many horses you are likely to be hauling regularly then add 1 space.


This is a really good idea! when I was buying a trailer, my barn owner told me _"always buy more than you think you need."_ - and I am So glad I listened to that advice.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I do like the thought of more space than you think you will need. I was moving from a 2 horse up to a 3 when my son said "and if you ever want to take your granddaughter along" I bought a 4 and have never regretted it


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Think I'll be good with a 2? It's pretty much just me. My husband most likely won't ride until we have the money and I have the time for a second horse, so that leaves room for a friend's horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

With just one horse a 2 horse trailer will do you. Get that second horse for your husband to ride and shortly thereafter you willl want a 3 horse. Sooo, buy a 2 horse now and upgrade down the road or get a 3 now. 

Personally, if it was looking like another horse in the next 2-3 years I would go 3. If it's going to be 5+ then it would be a toss up for me on which to get.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*Let me share MY experience with renting:*



MicKey73 said:


> Hi! As team Mick improves, I'm starting to really think about needing access to my own trailer. I've been doing research and am starting to get worried about being ripped off and can't afford a brand new trailer off the lot. (Plus I hate paying sticker for ANYTHING :lol There is a small company close to home that rents trailers for $50 a day. I plan on using it at least once a month, most likely more as we progress, but for not much longer than an hour each way. Sometime in the future, I can also see us traveling farther for camping or weekends or whatever.
> 
> My question is: Is the price of owning and maintaining your trailer worth it if I have a reliable option for renting? Whatcha think?


Hey Mickey73,
I thought I'd share My own experience in renting (and it was a holey nightmare) First off they told me on the phone that the trailer was 100. a day. when i arrived to pick it up since i was going out of state it was not 100 a day but 200. a day. Grrr and they checked the tires (bald but i didn't notice it at the time) and threw me a spare in the trailer and i headed off. this was me and my mom 2 middle age to older women traveling alone. the trailer was not pulling well it seemed to be all over the road but i thought it might be beacsue it was empty and thought it would ride better full. we drove two days to get the horses, loaded them up only to find that ALL the clasps that seperate the horses (3 horse slant load) were broken. so the horses were basically running free in the trailer. OF COURSE the trailer rocked and shifted SO bad that we were making TERRIBLE time and were out on the road 2 extra days. ALSO the back door =wouldn't close and had to be lifted with a pry bar by a strong man to get it to latch. we stopped for gas and were told that we had a really bad tire. all the tires were really bad but one had metal treads haning out. and so we went to get one of the two spares that were on the trailer and guess what? BOTH were flat and totally unusable. one was scalloped so bad there was no way to use it 
(deeply scalloped on one side and bald on the other) the other tire was way the wrong size (and flat to boot), so now we are spending time and $$ being on the road extra days Plus accruing fees for the trailer rental.....
PLUS buying new tires for a trailer we don't own (they didn't have any used tires for a trailer of course) finally made it home and I said NEVER AGAIN!!!!

we bought a really nice turnbow walkthrough TB trailer that is extra high and wide with a large tack room for 2000. and if your horses are "normal" size I see them all the time on craigs list for 1000. 

a few days ago we bought a really nice well maintained 2002 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD that is a 3/4 ton for 3500. and now we are totally in biz. 

*One important thing to do is pull up the mats and check the floors!*
My TB trainer owns a stable and contracts with the spca and the police department to work wrecks, horses in trailers are often involved in towing accidents and he told me that horses fall through the floor of trailers ALL THE time!!(yes out on the highway) of course they have to be euthanized on the spot.....

IMO owning is THE way to go. for 5000 you could shop around and get a truck and a trailer and you'll be set. you never have to worry about equipment not being maintained because it's yours. I've never seen such a piece of junk as this trailer i rented and the owner had the GALL to stand there and argue with me about it....... never again!!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, WildAcre, thanks for sharing your story! I am renting a trailer for the weekend, and will definitely check the floor boards and general structural soundness. I hope everything goes well for us this weekend. Unfortunately, I had something come up, and currently do not have the funds to buy my own yet, but am still looking so I can get a good idea on prices in my area. Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I rented a trailer for about 3 years before finally deciding to buy and had the same questions and concerns as you did. 

Renting was far less expensive than owning a trailer when I was only hauling a couple of times a year. I only went a couple of times a year though because I had to book the rental in advance. I couldn't take advantage of a nice weekend to go out for a trail ride and I was stuck with the rental if the weather got bad. I also had no guarantee the rental would be available if I needed to make an emergency vet trip.

I looked for a suitable trailer for over a year and a half and finally bought a 1996 Sundowner aluminum straight haul that was in remarkable condition. It was also within my budget. It is a small trailer and very easy to tow but only holds two horses. Now I have three... The advice of buying a trailer with one more space than you need should not be taken lightly!

Now that I have my own trailer, I haul my horses much more. I go out on trail rides way more than before because it is convenient. I just pick up and go when I want to. I also see the vet more than I did before because it isn't a bit deal to haul my horse in for a quick check on something I am a little worried about, and it isn't nearly so costly as having the vet out. We keep our horses at home, but have a good stable to take them to when we go on vacation. Now that I have a trailer, I take them there when we go away, rather than pay someone to come in to feed them. They are better cared for at the stable because there is someone there 24-7 and it costs me about the same now that I don't have to rent a trailer. If we come home a little earlier or stay a little longer, it isn't a big deal booking a rental.

Owning is very convenient. It gives me more freedom and flexibility for sure. I believe it still costs more than renting though if you factor in the cost of the trailer, maintenance, insurance, etc. The value in owning is found in the convenience factor, something that cannot be shown in a bankbook.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

@WildAcre - I would have sued. Called the police. Or at least trashed their reputation. Also...I probably would have taken a close look at the trailer to make sure everything appeared to be in order. Oh well, learning experience I guess. Glad the horses weren't hurt.


----------



## Fira (Nov 7, 2011)

I think if own a trailer(s) it would not be worth renting neccesarily (in every case) because it would cost you money per month while buying you just buy once and then you own it.

I would preffer you buy a horse trailer(s).

Good luck to you.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

Clementine said:


> @WildAcre - I would have sued. Called the police. Or at least trashed their reputation. Also...I probably would have taken a close look at the trailer to make sure everything appeared to be in order. Oh well, learning experience I guess. Glad the horses weren't hurt.


Yes I really thought about it. the thing is that they "checked" this stuff right in front of us and we ASSUMED that they were looking out for us so we just walked behind them and they pulled the mats up and said "floors fine" then tires fine (they were totally bald every one!! i noticed the tire on the front looked like a black FLOWER it was so scalloped and said so, they said oh you wont need it but well through you in another spare just in case.... (but that one would work fine if you needed it sighs "whatever"
UHUH that was the spare that was totally the wrong size.

it was a total night mare. My horses could have been seriously injured and the guy was a TOTAL jerk about me getting the trailer home late wanting me to pay late fees, even though i called him from the road about all the troubles we were having. The trailer looked nice and new from the outside but with heavy use it had never had anything fixed on it.

OH and i didn't even mention there was NO TAG on the trailer..... and about 1/2 the lights didn't work right..... the back corner of the trailer was rotted and spongy which of course you couldn't tell because the trailer was FULL or Horse droppings when we got it......

So YES it was definitely a learning experience


----------

